# Do you do anything else while you knit?



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

I used to cross-stitch and I would listen to audio books and never had any problems following the chart. 

With knitting, I was working on simple fingerless gloves, garter stitch except for 5-7 stitches of lacy border. I kept finding myself with extra stitches or not enough stitches, had to start over three times. 

It could be that I need to not listen to audio books (these are novels recorded by actors and actresses, I get them from the library) while I knit. 

So I was wondering if people who knit generally just sit there and knit or do you listen to the radio, audio books, talk to people, watch TV? I'm not sure I could just sit there and knit, do you think about "stuff" or just focus on the knitting?


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Depends on what I am doing. Straight stocking/garter/rib stitch, I can do other things. Any kind of pattern and I have to give the "other thing" only half my attention or none at all.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I watch tv while I knit and am sometimes bothered by my family. I have great powers of concentration, because the only time I get any peace is when my kids are at school.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Netflix and HuLu. That way when my knitting needs concentration, I can back up the show when my knitting doesn't need me.


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

always knit in front of the tv. may not be paying attention to the tube but it is on and i can follow most programs without having to focus too much. if i have an intricate pattern to follow then i tune out the tv but it is still on. can't just sit in a silent room and knit. try to knit when i visit my kids but there is too much going on so i get called away from the sticks and string to cook or see things. love to knit with my friends during our group time. sometimes end up talking more than knitting.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

It depends on what I'm knitting (or crocheting). If it is a TV program that doesn't have lots and lots of action, I can even do a semi complicated pattern. If I'm talking or listening people (I knit at meetings and speaker events for example), I prefer boring stockinette stitch. I did a whole hat, in the round, while listening to my SIL babble away at a family gathering.

If I'm doing a complicated lace shawl, I prefer just soothing music, or silence!

I have even knitted while reading a book!


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

I watch tv, read email, chat with my mom, talk to my husband, ride in the truck when traveling. I hear my projects for my activity. No lace when chatting with my mom or traveling.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Crochetnknit said:


> I have even knitted while reading a book!


 I've tried but with no success.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I watch TV and chat with my DH when at home. If I knit at any place else I watch the people.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow! You are all amazing multi-tasking knitters. If you can watch TV and carry on a conversation while knitting I should at least be able to keep on with the audio books. Maybe once I get more used to knitting it will be easier. In the mean time I will try pausing the book once I get to the lace sections.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

I watch TV.


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

I watch TV or listen to audio books on my iPod, at times I have been known to knit, half way pay attention to the TV and read. Am a great knitting passenger


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll watch TV, listen to music or audiobooks.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I watch tv.


----------



## knottsend (Mar 21, 2012)

I have to have something on in the background music , TV audio books but need to concentrate ..I am still a slow knitter.Eye surgery for cataract hopefully will helping.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I knit & crochet while watching tv, listening to music and while riding in the car or bus (makes me a calmer passenger.) I was in a knitting group and have found I had to undo what I knitted while trying to chat with the group, so learned to take really simple projects along. Then at the end of the day my DH goes to bed, I turn off the tv and knit quietly until I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I watch/listen to TV. I discovered that I can knit in the car ... simple, small projects, but it kept me awake and company for the driver (husband). We listen to old radio plays on long trips.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I watch TV or listen to the radio . If I'm doing a project I need to count for I guaran tee the person on the TV will be reciting numbers.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

TV, music, kids
whatever, but I prefer peace and quiet with the TV
late at night - alone!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Listen to TV


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

My husband likes to watch news channels and programs like American Greed, so it is easy to knit and half listen to the TV. Sometimes we watch movies and if it is a really good movie, I have to set my knitting aside but with a so-so movie I can follow along and knit. But I don't try to do anything like lace or work on a complicated area of the knitting when doing anything else--I make too many mistakes.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for all of your answers. I'm impressed that so many of you can keep up with a TV show or movie while knitting- I guess it will come with practice.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I like to knit in front of the TV.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

At home I watch TV (or a movie) or listen to a book while I knit. If I am knitting something mindless (lots of stockinette or garter stitch) I will sometimes read a book that I can't get an audio version of since I don't have to look at my knitting in those cases. I also knit while visiting and conversing with people. I've always been pretty good at multi-tasking (like reading the newspaper and watching TV news at the same time, while eating a meal...) so I don't generally have a problem with getting too distracted.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not knit while driving. :-D :-D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I never just "knit"!

I also read, watch television, ride in the car, sit in traffic not moving and knit, all kinds of things. I will fall asleep if I just knit! Even the lacy patterns.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I pray or simply zone out. Sort of zen being in the moment. Perfect relaxation.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

I count stitches. And tink. If I get carried away and start thinking about other stuff, more tinking and frogging.
Fortunately, I like quiet.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

MissNettie said:


> I do not knit while driving. :-D :-D


Glad to hear that! 😮


WendyMargaret said:


> I pray or simply zone out. Sort of zen being in the moment. Perfect relaxation.


I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I watch TV, and usually when I pick up my knitting, I'll remember what I was watching the last time I was knitting.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Same here.
Watch tv or listen to some music or listen youtube stuff.
Munch on nuts and chocolate.
Talk to boyfriend.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

When my first Shi Tzu was a pup, she needed LOTS of walks. Otherwise the little devil peed all over my house. It was seriously impeding my knitting and a friend gifted me a nylon knitting ball holder with a wrist loop. I kid you not, I used to knit while I walked Muffin around the lake. The neighbors thought I was "mad as a hatter", and in retrospect I'm inclined to agree with them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rainie said:


> I've tried but with no success.


Me neither. 

Audio books are great for knitting great swaths of otherwise boring fabric. (Think seed-stitch rectangle 8'x4' in charcoal)

If it really needs concentration - like changing a lace pattern written/charted for in-the-round for worked-flat - I need to be alone, with no electronic devices - not even the radio on a music station, no pets, no phone calls, and no one else at home. Thus such concentration-needing projects only get worked on in the wee hours of the morning when it's unlikely the phone will ring and my darling's already asleep. It doesn't happen often that I do that though, which is why my Divided Firmaments is _still_ a WIP. 

Most of my knitting is done while seated in front of the TV, on the 'throne' (_that_ project lives next to it), in the car (as a passenger), in doctors' waiting rooms, and while following my darling up and down the aisles at Costco (walking and steering the cart with my elbows).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carrad47 said:


> I watch TV or listen to the radio . If I'm doing a project I need to count for I guarantee the person on the TV will be reciting numbers.


I haven't had that experience ... yet, but as soon as I begin to count, my darling needs _something_; never fails! I just stop counting silently and begin counting loudly; it works _most_ of the time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sarahknitter said:


> Thanks for all of your answers. I'm impressed that so many of you can keep up with a TV show or movie while knitting- I guess it will come with practice.


Who said anything about 'keeping up'?? I have *heard* every episode of every generation/version of Star Trek more times than I can count, but I'm certain there are still some scenes that I've never clapped eyes on! Same goes for many shows that I 'watch'; the audio may register, but much of the video goes unseen, especially if I'm crocheting. I need more eye-to-hook contact in crochet than while knitting.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I listen to the radio.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I think - and even that seems to lead to mistakes!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I read audio books. Or read inspirational books, in which case I can read a little at a time and meditate on it for awhile. Some projects require my full attention. Sometimes I'm surprised that a project requires so much attention, as in the case with your fingerless gloves.
Carol K in OH


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I listen to my music.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I usually watch tv while I knit.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

my DH is a day sleeper so, I knit quietly or,go outside,or listen to music with earphones,most of the time I turn on the closed caption on TV.gotta have something else besides the knitting.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sarahknitter said:


> I used to cross-stitch and I would listen to audio books and never had any problems following the chart.
> 
> With knitting, I was working on simple fingerless gloves, garter stitch except for 5-7 stitches of lacy border. I kept finding myself with extra stitches or not enough stitches, had to start over three times.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I knit while watching TV, sometimes in meetings, while waiting in doctor/dentist offices, listening to audio books...while riding in the car... pretty much anywhere, anytime. I have even done some knitting while walking down the street. 
The only time I have done something really "goofy" is when in deep conversation with friends... Then I managed to wind up with two heels on one sock ... more attention to conversation than knitting, obviously.... frogged back and had it corrected early the next morning.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I sing, aloud or in my head! I'm in a rock choir, always something to learn !


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

sarahknitter said:


> With knitting, I was working on simple fingerless gloves, garter stitch except for 5-7 stitches of lacy border. I kept finding myself with extra stitches or not enough stitches, had to start over three times.


I find garter stitch more difficult than stockinette stitch. The stitches present themselves ready for the knit stitch or the purl stitch in stockinette stitch, whereas in garter stitch they seem to me ready to be purled. Knit 2-Purl 2 ribbing is easier still, because I get into the rhythm, and I can feel what stitch comes next. Oh, and circular knitting is lots easier than straight when I am doing something else at the same time. The circular projects I do are hats, and simple k2 p2 tubes to be used as neck warmers. I seldom do garter stitch in the round.
Carol K in OH


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I listen to music or like the quiet. Sometimes hours pass by so quickly. I cannot watch tv or listen to audio books. I am the sort of person who needs to be one minded, focused on the project in hand. Otherwise there are so many frustrating mistakes to be fixed up.
Tashi


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I used to be able to read a book, knit, watch TV and talk at the same time. Now I knit and watch TV, there's no one to talk to, only my dog and she's usually sound asleep.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> When my first Shi Tzu was a pup, she needed LOTS of walks. Otherwise the little devil peed all over my house. It was seriously impeding my knitting and a friend gifted me a nylon knitting ball holder with a wrist loop. I kid you not, I used to knit while I walked Muffin around the lake. The neighbors thought I was "mad as a hatter", and in retrospect I'm inclined to agree with them!


Oh I love the visual you have created. Very original. I think you are clever to pull it off.
Tashi


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Watch TV, talk to friends in knitting group, listen to books of CD, and sometimes, read. I never go anywhere without knitting or crochet. If planning a long trip, that's the first thing I pack!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't just sit and knit and not do anything else. But I can't read a book while knitting. I can't even imagine how I would do that. But I can watch TV while knitting. I'm really not doing much watching; it's mostly listening. If I need to count or it gets more difficult, I just tune out the TV. If my hubby is around and I need to count, I warn him, "I'm gonna count here," and he cooperates pretty well. If he forgets, I start counting out loud!

I love to stay up REALLY late and knit after he's gone to bed. Even so, he will sometimes interrupt me to fetch him something while he's in bed! I absolutely hate being interrupted by another person while knitting; pet peeve.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't talk and knit if I am following a pattern, conversations happen at the end of rows :lol:. I can have the TV on in the background, some pretty inane program that doesn't need my full attention or if it is complicated pattern then I prefer to be on my own with no distractions until I get the hang of it.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I stream AcornTV and watch the most wonderful British mysteries.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Generally when watching TV but draw the line at Swedish noir detective series when I need the subtitles too!


----------



## juliebl (Oct 29, 2015)

I like to watch TV. I prefer a movie I have watched before, listening DH or music. I cannot watch a new movie, I need to keep my eyes on the stitches...


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I find that uncomplicated knitting combats travel sickness.
Trouble is I then end up with several WIPs at the point of complicated shaping or heel turning or a pattern change like the shawl. Must stop being a passenger and get them finished!


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Watch TV, I'm also a TV junkie!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I watch tv......but there are times that I don't want to be bothered with distractions


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I have become addicted to knitting and watching Netflix and Amazon Prime on my Amazon Firestick. No commercials and I can go back if the phone rings or if my hustband should want to talk. I also did cross stitch, but it got to hard to watch programs with patterns that changed colors often. And because my eyesight has gotten worse. I put a knitting pattern on index cards. One card for each row in large print and I keep track of the row I am on with a piece of paper. This is for patterns that are more challenging. I take my knitting on planes, to doctor's appointments and traveling in the car. I just have to be doing something. It seems such a waste of time to just sit and do nothing with my hands.


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I haven't had that experience ... yet, but as soon as I begin to count, my darling needs _something_; never fails! I just stop counting silently and begin counting loudly; it works _most_ of the time.


I can relate!


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

I have projects I consider "mindless" and can be done in public and/or with conversation going on. I find myself easily distracted when I try to knit at home. There are so many outside activities (especially at this time of the year, for us). I get my best knitting done when I am the passenger in a car, but this has to be one of those mindless projects since DH loves to chat! I've recently started bringing projects when out to lunch with the girls. I can knit and visit when I finish eating and I'm not tempted to indulge in "goodies." They are used to me doing this now.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I to watch TV while knitting/crocheting. My three kids are grown two out of the house. But they learned that if I was doing one of the other and I started counting out loud to wait till I stopped to say anything.


----------



## vbela (Jul 27, 2015)

We listen to music and audio books. We do not watch tv so that's a plus for us. 

If I am knitting something that I need to keep count (I do a lot of lace, Niebling)), I use a lot of markers, so I can see where I am and not need to count from the start every time. 

It might take a little bit of time to keep track of the markers but it is quicker than counting from the beginning or missing stitches, yarnovers, and needing to go back to figure out where one is.


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't do anything else. One track mind I guess.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Usually I watch tv while knitting, sometimes it shows&#128561;


----------



## tattinrn (Dec 6, 2011)

I have different projects for different backgrounds, but I almost always have needles or a hook in my hands - network tv is pretty sad, but I do enjoy audio books, acorn, netflix. amazon prime, or people watching.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I watch tv and talk to dh.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I crochet, but I watch movies, sometimes get on my pc


----------



## kokoputt (Oct 27, 2015)

Depending on the complexity of the pattern I'm working, I can usually be found reading AND watching tv as I knit. Drives my partner crazy. I also bring my knitting to meetings or anywhere I have to sit and listen. Helps me concentrate.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I watch TV. Actually, I listen more than I watch.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I either meditate or listen to music.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I rarely knit with nothing else going on. It is usually in front of the TV, but my primary attention is definitely on my knitting. If I become engrossed in a TV program, then I'll pause my knitting.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I watch tv. Talk with my 3 year old grandson as he "helps" Nannie knit. He will ask me to knit so he can hold the yarn. But just normally knit in front of tv. My neighbor gave me a exercise bike yesterday. I plan on sitting on that and knit.


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I haven't had that experience ... yet, but as soon as I begin to count, my darling needs _something_; never fails! I just stop counting silently and begin counting loudly; it works _most_ of the time.


This made me laugh! It happens to me all the time too! I also start counting aloud! :lol:


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Watch TV. Chat on the phone.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I generally cannot sit for long in the first place. I knit while watching TV and have stocked up with things to watch on the DVR. When knitting something complex I need to watch an old movie or something without a deep plot. I watch alot of the History channel and things like that. I watched the entirety recently of Roots and The Civil War by Ken Burns. I have recorded the updated Lawrence of Arabia that I am waiting to watch. Love that Peter O'Toole..and that movie and the music. 
Yes to the DVR, Yes to On Demand and all the other record devices and Yes to Counting Louder!!
I would love to be able to just listen to a book on tape but that would put me to sleep. When I have difficulty sleeping at night I listen to talk radio. That usually does the trick.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I have the TV on--yes Netflix and Hulu are amazing--also knit or crochet while computer is buffering,etc. It is amazing what one can do in a few moments here and there. Also when I am on the phone--strangely it helps me focus on the conversation.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I usually knit while watching tv or on a trip while driving. If it is a really, really simple pattern I can read a book (on my iPad).


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I watch tv while knitting


----------



## UKknitter (Mar 21, 2015)

I watch dvds with one eye and knit with the other - I can back up if I need to concentrate or check the pattern is still correct. I try to get non-complicated dvds if I'm knitting which helps!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Read, internet, walk, audio books, talk...many things in fact. Not often I just knit. Or at the football or cricket- got most of a foot done today at the cricket and on the way there (toe done yesterday and the heel half dozen- and this was a big foot as well).


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

rainie said:


> I've tried but with no success.


I usually knit while having the TV on--may not be paying any attention to it due to the fact that 99% of the programming is a bunch of junk!! But, at least my fingers are busy and a good time to knit chemo hats for pediatric/adult patients. VERY few shows are worth my time to watch.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Watch TV


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I watch TV, listen to the radio or talk to my family while knitting.


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

I knit when I go with hubby when he's at the hardware stores. I read books, watch shows and movies,listen and watch podcasts, I have knitted while riding a Ferris wheel and a ski lift type ride. I have knitted while walking.


----------



## AnnShayne (Oct 20, 2015)

Depends on the project and time of day and how well my brain is functioning! Audiobooks are my favorite thing while knitting, especially when the story is really a pageturner. Margaret Atwood's A Handmaid's Tale recently kept me knitting all day long. Such a creepy story, and Claire Danes (of Homeland TV show) reads it so well.


----------



## cpennyforyourthoughts (Nov 27, 2012)

I do more listening to TV than watching as I spin and knit/crochet. I am an old movie junky and am getting a historical crash course in all those old movies from my mom's era through Turner Classic Movies. Smile...


----------



## Danny (Jan 20, 2013)

Activities while knitting depend on what I'm knitting, the mood, and what's for dinner.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Sometimes I listen to audiobooks or Youtube videos. 

For a complicated lace pattern, I need quiet.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I generally watch TV. At work on my breaks I knit, and talk to my best friend who is crocheting. I have listened to books on tape also while knitting.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Usually watch tv usually. Most shows don't require that much concentration!


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Watch TV or read if it's just stocking stitch. If its lace, absolutely nothing else.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Something is wrong with the connection between my ears and my brain, I think. I simply can't follow audio books, whether I'm on the treadmill, knitting or driving. I keep having to back it up because I realize that I haven't absorbed what was said over the last minute or so. I don't make mistakes in the other activity - a very good idea when I'm driving!!!!&#128664;&#128678;&#128663;

Whenever I am sitting in front of the TV, I am knitting or crocheting (or typing a reply on KP). I knit/crochet whenever DH is driving or I'm in a waiting room. 

As long as I carry my stitch project along, nobody can waste my time!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I haven't had that experience ... yet, but as soon as I begin to count, my darling needs _something_; never fails! I just stop counting silently and begin counting loudly; it works _most_ of the time.


Works every time for me, but he always adds, 'oh are you counting?'


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

With my husband in the same room, the tv is usually going. I usually listen to what is going on and 1/2 view the tv. The other day he had a foreign language movie going with captions and of course then I didn't know what was going on at all. If I am knitting lace, especially when it is a new pattern, I need concentration and prefer it to be silent. I used to do the same thing you are doing with sewing......like putting the wrong sides together.........it happens to all of us.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a mini bike which i peddle whilst i knit and watch tv.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

TV/videos (I can justify the time "wasted" in front of the screen by doing something productive, and I'm pretty much incapable of sitting there without something to do with my hands), talk (especially with DH while he's driving), I suppose audio books would be good though I've never really been "into" them. Thinking about trying some from the library.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

As others have said, it depends what I'm knitting. I usually have two projects going...one that needs my attention and one that is basically mindless. My less demanding project gets knitted while I'm watching a TV show that I'm interested in, or listening to an audiobook, or riding in the car with my DH driving. The more demanding project gets done while there is a show on TV that my husband is more interested in than I am, or when I have some music playing. I rarely just sit and knit.


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

I love to knit in a circle of friends who are also knitting or crocheting, but the pattern has to be fairly simple. My church has a prayer shawl knitting group. 

At home I usually have the TV on when I knit. 

I always have a small project going that I take in the car when my husband is driving. 

A boring meeting is less a waste of time when I put a few rows on my knitting.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

sarahknitter said:


> I used to cross-stitch and I would listen to audio books and never had any problems following the chart.
> 
> With knitting, I was working on simple fingerless gloves, garter stitch except for 5-7 stitches of lacy border. I kept finding myself with extra stitches or not enough stitches, had to start over three times.
> 
> ...


I listen to audiobooks. If I get to a particularly complicated spot in my knitting pattern, I pause the book because I find that when I get to the other side of the challenge, I have no idea what I just "heard" in my book.

I ride a commuter bus to work, and that is where I get much of my socks or twiddle muff knitting done - with my audiobook for company. Sometimes if I'm close to the end of a scarf or hat, I'll take it on the bus, but all my transit projects have to be small and portable.

Sometimes I'll have the TV on for background noise, but it can't be a show I'm particularly interested in since my knitting gets first dibs on my attention.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

My mother (of blessed memory) used to read Dickens to us while knitting - on a creamy yellow Aran sweater full of seed titch, cables, bobbles, and the like. I have no plans to attain that level of skill. I watch TV while knitting - preferably football. If I miss something - I can watch one of the umpteen replays. I get a lot done on Sundays in the winter.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I usually watch TV but I sometimes for get what I am doing if the story plot is too interesting! I also snack which is NOT a good thing!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

I listen to tv, watch knitting.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I knit in meetings or at conferences, and while playing bridge. My husband and I are competitive duplicate bridge players, and play an average of 4 sessions a week. I'd go nuts if I had to just sit there and wait. Unfortunately, I can't do much knitting while watching TV because I have to read the captions, so it has to be something very simple unless I'm watching something which doesn't require complete attention, like a ball game. I got through college knitting in classes, and became adept at holding the needles in my left hand while I took notes with my right.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I knit while watching TV, riding in a car, talking with friends, etc. I only wish I could knit instead of doing chores, like cleaning the house or grocery shopping. While my husband observed someone knitting while driving, I value my life too much (and everyone else's) to do anything so stupid. I do NOT believe you can knit and drive at 70 mph for long before someone will die. I have a friend that reads while knitting, but I can't do that very well unless it's just garter or stockinette stitch.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I watch TV and when I really need to get something done (picture second sleeve) I put on an old movie, Ladyhawk and for some reason the music in that movie makes me knit fast.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

Like others on here, I never just sit and knit. Sometimes I do lose track of a movie and have to ask my husband to catch me up. He always acts like he's irritated, but I know he is proud of everything I accomplish. I do think that most women are better than many men at multi-tasking.
I have tried books on tape while I sew or knit and find that my mind wanders so I lose track of the plot.
I have found that "public knitting" at an airport or on a cruise, for instance, is a great way to meet like-minded people. I even inspired a young woman to learn to crochet on a cruise last summer.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I used to read while knitting. ..now it's TV...mainly just listening...my mum always read and knit


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

rainie said:


> Netflix and HuLu. That way when my knitting needs concentration, I can back up the show when my knitting doesn't need me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

My mind tends to wonder so I try only to concentrate on pattern unless garter or stockinette.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I prefer to knit listening to an audio book over tv. With the audio book I am not distracted by trying to look up at the tv.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I listen to audiobooks unless I'm knitting something complicated.


----------



## Trappercat (Sep 27, 2015)

Raine - I'm with you, I can watch anything, especially sports (because good plays are always shown twice). I have been known to play a game on my I-pad at the same time. I guess I multi-task well when doing all crafts. 

BTW - Raine - I love your kitty. I assume it's a ragdoll.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello, I use a Knitting Machine and listen to the B.B.C`s Classic F.M., nice to have as background music, not able to concentrate listening to anything else, but I have always loved some classical music, especially Handel, Vivaldi and some others. I also like some Film Music, especially, from Pirates of the Carribean and Lord of the Rings. From Quill-WS.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i listen to audio books
Blessings


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I listen to audiobooks on my Kindle when I'm knitting. If I'm working on some complicated pattern, I have to turn the audiobook off and concentrate, though. But once I comprehend the pattern--with any luck!--I go back to my audiobook again.

Hazel


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I watchTV or listen to music or visit with other knitters. If I'm working on a very detailed pattern I sometimes have to be alone to get started and get the pattern established. Even then I usually have some soft music in the background.
bbk


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I need to concentrate on my knitting. I do, however, daydream when I'm doing simple stitches. Couldn't listen to the radio and study when in college either.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Classical music in the background. If I need to concentrate, the music is soothing enough not to bother me. If I don't need to concentrate, the music lets my mind wander around & discover what's in there.....!


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I listen to TV, which is all it needs unless it gets quiet and then I look up. Sometimes I'm sorry that I did!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> If I don't need to concentrate, the music lets my mind wander around & discover what's in there.....!


 I like that part-- Discover what's in there. I should try that.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Gosh, that's a good ome. Well, I watch TV, talk to my husband, talk on the phone, while traveling, having a cat on my lap, even sometimes just walking around (small project).

Fiona. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

I am normally watching TV when I knit in the evening


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I very rarely "just knit." I usually listen to tv while knitting, but my favorite is knitting on my daily walk. I walk for almost an hour and usually work on mittens or scarves, and simple patterns.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have to concentrate while doing garter or stockinette and can knit while riding in the car, during meetings, talking on the phone, etc. (I rarely watch TV, it gives me the heebie-jeebies.) Anything like lace takes QUIET.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> I like that part-- Discover what's in there. I should try that.


That's a good one


----------



## Christy.lee1989 (Sep 6, 2014)

gdhavens said:


> I very rarely "just knit." I usually listen to tv while knitting, but my favorite is knitting on my daily walk. I walk for almost an hour and usually work on mittens or scarves, and simple patterns.


You walk while you know? Gosh I could never do that. Wish I could, but I would end up falling flat on my face!

Well I babysit so normally the only time that I can knit/crochet is in the evening when the kids r gone and on weekends, I always watch my shows. Seems like it helps me get more done in a smaller amount of time. I get so into the show the knitting or crocheting seems to fly by.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

I put my book on a stand and read. I watch tv and Netflix as well


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I watch TV.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Always doing something else, too. Conversation, TV, audio books, music. I'm the oldest of 6 so I think my need for noise is built in. 
That said, if it is a project that needs concentration, I save that knitting time for a no distractions window.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Watch TV.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I wish to try audio books but have yet to find titles that titillate. If the old man is in the room he is on the computer or watching telly, so I knit while listening to the telly. I've walked around town with my knitting ( though I try not to do that while alone). I knit in the car if the trip is going to take over 10 min... And I listen to the old man. He seems to think it's part of the job description...You married me you must listen to me now... Only problem is he sais the same thing over and again.... That he talks to me is not the problem... he does after all not talk much at work.. It is that he will stop me from reading or knitting to go to bed or other things... then talk for the next 2 to 5 hours, and not let me do what it was he stopped me in the middle of knitting/reading, to do. my apologies that was a bit of a rant... didn't mean to do that...


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I usually knit while watching tv or on a trip while driving. If it is a really, really simple pattern I can read a book (on my iPad).


 :thumbup: I hope you won't be offended--but, I love your post: I just want to make certain that you are NOT knitting while YOU are driving! (please, let me have a chuckle from your post!) What a cute cartoon this statement could make. Love it. Have a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I knit, read, watch tv and talk to hubby at that same time lol I often walk and knit too (socks)
I occasionally mess up but I do that anyway even when it's quiet and I'm just knitting.
Sarah


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I usually watch TV. If it is a simple pattern like stocking stitch or just one row in a series that is complicated, then sometimes I will read as well. I can't do this with crochet though, can only watch TV. Crochet you have to looke for the hole, but with knitting your needles guide you.


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

Listen to the tv


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

If it's a relatively uncomplicated pattern I read while knitting. It it's crochet or something that requires more attention it's in front of the TV.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I knit in many different environments but never without having some type of sound in the background. When I was working, I would even sit and knit when covering the Testing Center in a high school! I mostly knit with the tv on or when my riding in the car and hubby driving.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I have to watch what I am doing, but it will be in front of the tv.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> I watch TV, and usually when I pick up my knitting, I'll remember what I was watching the last time I was knitting.


Me too! In fact I try not to knit and watch something that distresses me since I have this weird idea that the "bad vibes" may remain in the project


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Watch TV, talk to DH, or read email if it's just knit or purl.


----------



## juul (Oct 29, 2015)

I am watching tv, read, and battel with my cat (Elvis), he loves sleeping on my knitting things.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> :thumbup: I hope you won't be offended--but, I love your post: I just want to make certain that you are NOT knitting while YOU are driving! (please, let me have a chuckle from your post!) What a cute cartoon this statement could make. Love it. Have a great day :thumbup:


This just reminds me of something a friend once told me -- she rode with someone (once!) who did CROSS STITCH while driving on the highway. Good grief.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I tend to knit fairly simple patterns most of the time, and I too listen to novels on CD from the library. I watch tv, too. Once I made a very complicated lace shawl, and I had to give it all of my attention, but I prefer to make simple baby blankets for charity. Mindless and relaxing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been watching the football games while knitting seems to keep me calm. Otherwise I get so excited watching the games that for awhile I quit watching them. The last couple years I found if I have my knitting it really helps.


----------



## Im.a.knitter (Sep 12, 2015)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> When my first Shi Tzu was a pup, she needed LOTS of walks. Otherwise the little devil peed all over my house. It was seriously impeding my knitting and a friend gifted me a nylon knitting ball holder with a wrist loop. I kid you not, I used to knit while I walked Muffin around the lake. The neighbors thought I was "mad as a hatter", and in retrospect I'm inclined to agree with them!


If I was walking and knitting AND had an energetic puppy on the other end of a leash, I would be have tripped over my own feet and ended up with a bloody lip.

I am so impressed!!!!!


----------



## Im.a.knitter (Sep 12, 2015)

tattinrn said:


> I have different projects for different backgrounds, but I almost always have needles or a hook in my hands - network tv is pretty sad, but I do enjoy audio books, acorn, netflix. amazon prime, or people watching.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I usually have on either the TV or the radio, but I have to just listen because I can't see what I'm doing well enough with my glasses on. I thought that was a problem until recently when I told my glaucoma specialist about it, and he said he took his glasses off to see up close, as well. I haven't listened to audio books for a while because I don't live alone, and the things I would find interesting wouldn't interest those around me. However, I heartily recommend that to others.


----------



## jckelly (Jul 29, 2011)

I watch TV and often times I'll read a book while I'm knitting depending upon the type of pattern I'm knitting.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

I knit and listen to the TV, I keep my eyes on my knitting. Or I sometimes if it is a very simple pattern I will read a book or more often my kindle.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> ... I seldom do garter stitch in the round. ...


Since I am more loath to seam, I have done acres of garter stitch in the round. I hate it when I forget to switch to purl at the beginning of an alternate round!

For getting 'into the rhythm' of a stitch, I prefer seed stitch. It's also the easiest for me to do while actively watching something else.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm usually either watching tv or listening to an audio book while knitting.


----------



## elaineknits (Jan 11, 2013)

I usually listen to audio books.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

I watch tv, visit with friends, talk on the phone, or my favorite let my computer read to me from a kindle book.Can't just do one thing at a time.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Listen to music or watch TV.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

sarahknitter said:


> I used to cross-stitch and I would listen to audio books and never had any problems following the chart.
> 
> With knitting, I was working on simple fingerless gloves, garter stitch except for 5-7 stitches of lacy border. I kept finding myself with extra stitches or not enough stitches, had to start over three times.
> 
> ...


Depends on the pattern. If straight forward and something I'm comfortable with I watch/listen netflix. If something new or different I just knit. 
Sometimes I meet a friend for coffee knit and chat


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't have a TV so I walk on the treadmill and knit.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I usually watch Netflix, Amazon Prime or TV. I make knitting or crocheting, which I'm just learning, my primary focus as I watch TV. As long as I'm streaming a program, I can review what I miss if I become engrossed in my work. 
I have very poor concentration so even if I just knit, I tend to zone and when I zone so does my knitting. I seem to do slightly better with crochet than knitting as far as errors go whether I'm watching a video or am just off in lala land.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> ... VERY few shows are worth my time to watch.


That is so true! Right now, I have no TV at all, and find I'm not really missing it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dkmoyer said:


> Watch TV, talk to friends in knitting group, listen to books of CD, and sometimes, read. I never go anywhere without knitting or crochet.* If planning a long trip, that's the first thing I pack!*


Me, too! I'll spend weeks deciding which patterns, yarns, and tools to pack for carry-on and for checked baggage, but maybe only a couple of days for packing the clothes for the two of us!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

T.v. is always on. I don't pay too much attention to it. I think it is just a familiar noise. Most of the time while I am knitting or crocheting, I am letting Zoe in and out. Every few minutes. After putting her out, I can't make it to my chair before she is wanting inside. This goes on for 3 hours every night. Dh and I swap turns getting up. There are critters out at night that she has to see about.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm in the majority, I knit while watching tv.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For getting 'into the rhythm' of a stitch, I prefer seed stitch. It's also the easiest for me to do while actively watching something else.


 Oh, yeah! I've never tried that. It would be easier to get into the rhythm. And I think seed stitch looks nicer. But you'd have to have an odd number of stitches.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

i like to watch tv


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I can only try to knit ...try is the key word. I spend lots of time ripping out.....


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

randiejg said:


> I'll watch TV, listen to music or audiobooks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Watch tv.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I usually watch tv.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Music videos.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Watch tv


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> I watch tv, visit with friends, talk on the phone, or my favorite let my computer read to me from a kindle book.Can't just do one thing at a time.


 :shock: Umm ... can you please tell me how one goes about getting the computer to read to one from a kindle book???? I think I would LOVE that!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

runflyski said:


> I don't have a TV so I walk on the treadmill and knit.


TV signal kaput, and I'm in no hurry to get that changed. 
Husband's treadmill unoccupied for the next two weeks. 
I think I need to try that! 
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> Oh, yeah! I've never tried that. It would be easier to get into the rhythm. And I think seed stitch looks nicer. But *you'd have to have an odd number of stitches*.


And that's a problem? Why?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MartyCare said:


> Oh, yeah! I've never tried that. It would be easier to get into the rhythm. And I think seed stitch looks nicer. But *you'd have to have an odd number of stitches*.


And that's a problem? Why?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rosewood11 said:


> ... I haven't listened to audio books for a while because I don't live alone, and the things I would find interesting wouldn't interest those around me. ...


Unless those around you would feel insulted, couldn't you use earphones?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

If I am knitting something simple that doesn't need much concentration then I can either watch TV or listen to the radio. If it is either a lace or cable pattern where I have to be careful then I can listen to the radio but not much else.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Complicated pattern or just want peace and quiet, then I just knit. Otherwise I give my SO complete control of the tv and knit while he watches what he wants. I give the tv just enough attention so if he makes a comment I know what he is talking about.


----------



## Lorraine Nunn (Aug 31, 2015)

I often knit and read or knit and watch TV depending on the pattern I am doing at the time


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually have a movie on TV while I'm knitting if indoors, otherwise I knit on the go.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I can read, watch TV and knit or crochet at the same time. I have a good collection of DVD's that I can watch if there is nothing on TV to watch. The only real distraction I have at the moment is my 2 year old foster son. He likes to take off with my yarn, so I have learned to wait until he goes to bed, then I get lots done.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I knit in front of the tv or at a knitting group. If it is something super easy (just straight garter stitch or stockinette stitch with nice smooth yarn), sometimes I read!


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

I knit with the TV on most of the time.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I read KP, watch TV, and play games on the computer when
I knit, also at Doctor appointments and when hubby drives.

But if it something that has a lot of pattern, and needs
concentration, I only work on that with no interuptions.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Usually while watching TV. I'd feel guilty just watching TV so I knit! I love to knit but can't imagine doing nothing else at the same time. There is very little on the tube that you must watch without looking away! 

I have several small projects (squares for a afghan) which fit in a bag so take them while waiting at car mechanic or DR office.

Read others while watching TV with others. My 1st husband insisted that I watch football with him. I finished an afghan a year that way! He found it annoying that I "wasted" time knitting. (Difficult to figure out some men's thinking!)


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Umm ... can you please tell me how one goes about getting the computer to read to one from a kindle book???? I think I would LOVE that!


On my iPhone, you go into Settings/Accessibility/Voiceover and turn voiceover on. I assume there would be something similar on your computer. I find the computer generated voice (even the upgraded one) to be very hard to listen to because there is no emotion conveyed and it is very flat.

Try it though, your computer might do a better job.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

lharris1952 said:


> T.v. is always on. I don't pay too much attention to it. I think it is just a familiar noise. Most of the time while I am knitting or crocheting, I am letting Zoe in and out. Every few minutes. After putting her out, I can't make it to my chair before she is wanting inside. This goes on for 3 hours every night. Dh and I swap turns getting up. There are critters out at night that she has to see about.


My Zoe was the same way. Doggy door has made my life easier!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm blown away by the number of people who read and knit at the same time. My brain isn't wired that way. But I mostly knit lace.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

WendyMargaret said:


> I'm blown away by the number of people who read and knit at the same time. My brain isn't wired that way. But I mostly knit lace.


That's why, you have to concentrate on knitting lace if
you want it to turn out right.
So many stitches to count.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I do not knit while driving. :-D :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

amoamarone said:


> My Zoe was the same way. Doggy door has made my life easier!


Cat door was a time saver until they started bring their critters in. Chipmunks loose in the house are funny ONCE!!! Then baby bunnies. Squirrels were another ... then birds. They don't kill ... just catch and release ... IN the house. It was a real zoo. Fortunately that was another house. This house just has a doorman ... ME!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jodymorse151 said:


> Cat door was a time saver until they started bring their critters in. Chipmunks loose in the house are funny ONCE!!! Then baby bunnies. Squirrels were another ... then birds. They don't kill ... just catch and release ... IN the house. It was a real zoo. Fortunately that was another house. This house just has a doorman ... ME!


Once upon a time, I had just one cat, but he was allowed to go outside. Once he brought home a live mouse; it must have taken him about a half-hour to dispatch it. Its squeals in the kitchen woke me in the bedroom! Who knew a mouse could make so much noise!

For the last year we were at that place, there was an odour of _something_ decaying inside the house near the front door. I imagined one of the kids had left a hardboiled and peeled egg somewhere, but no amount of cleaning that area turned up the source. On moving day, I found it. It had been a bird - sparrow I guessed from the feathers. I don't know if the cat had lost it under there dying or already dead; it was under a wide, shallow coat-rack that's only an inch or so off the floor. So far as I know, that was the last critter my cats brought into the house - dead or alive.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Whew read all 13 pages and most of us seem to enjoy knitting while listening to TV but there are some really interesting answers like knitting while walking your dog? and hopefully those who knit while driving are actually riding with someone. I don't knit all day--it would bore me too much so I knit just at night in front of the TV with my cat playing with his yarn by my side--oh and now that it's gotten cooler I turn on the fireplace, c o z y !



Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Generally when watching TV but draw the line at Swedish noir detective series when I need the subtitles too!


Wallander, right? love that series and the BBC version even more because, yes, you can knit and not have to keep looking up to read the subs but I do knit even then. I get my dvds from the library, an endless source, so that I can back up or pause when I need to concentrate on what I am doing like a cable stitch or turning a heel. For about 5 years I was hooked on Korean made for TV series (many modeled after American 50's television shows)--all subs of course but fun shows, no f- words. In self defense I learned a bit of Korean so I could keep knitting.

immunurse quote: "Something is wrong with the connection between my ears and my brain, I think. I simply can't follow audio books, whether I'm on the treadmill, knitting or driving. I keep having to back it up because I realize that I haven't absorbed what was said over the last minute or so. I don't make mistakes in the other activity - a very good idea when I'm driving!!!!🚘🚦🚗

Whenever I am sitting in front of the TV, I am knitting or crocheting (or typing a reply on KP). I knit/crochet whenever DH is driving or I'm in a waiting room.

As long as I carry my stitch project along, nobody can waste my time!

Kathryn
Life is Short; Pray Hard!"

For some reason I too cannot just sit and listen to a book on tape--I have purchased or been given several and they just sit there. If I am interested in a book, I much prefer reading it--there's something special about that, rainy day=book in bed, especially a PD James novel, she's one great writer.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Some of us are just not auditory learners. I can listen to TV (perhaps because I look up frequently) but audio books leave me cold, no matter what the subject, my mind wanders. Give me the same information, down to the exact wording and I can get so lost in it, you'll have to call my name repeatedly or touch my shoulder to get my attention. Which is why I can't knit and read, despite being able to knit without looking. Give me five minutes with a good book and the "outside world" ceases to exist.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> ... Give me five minutes with a good book and the "outside world" ceases to exist.


I fear the limiting phrase there is "good book". I know there are good reads 'out there', but as I get older, I find them less often. So, I read perhaps two or three books a year, instead of each week. Maybe the reason isn't so much the books' fault, but that I'm more content in my life now and don't need to 'escape' as much?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I fear the limiting phrase there is "good book". I know there are good reads 'out there', but as I get older, I find them less often. So, I read perhaps two or three books a year, instead of each week. Maybe the reason isn't so much the books' fault, but that I'm more content in my life now and don't need to 'escape' as much?


Perhaps you went through a stressful period or even surgery can disrupt your concentration and you become edgy when trying to concentrate because reading an enjoyable book can totally relax you if you are ready. I did go through a period of a few years where one difficult thing after another happened and it has taken me years to relax enough to sit down and read a book through. Borrowing from the library did it, because I had a certain period of time to finish. At first I would return books unread but now I can once again enjoy something I really really like (besides knitting of course).

As far as good reads go, there are even more out there than ever before probably because it is much easier to write a book using a computer for research and processing where before personal experience was necessary. I just read a book "Henna House" that was entertaining as well as educational and emotional--excellent writer, Nomi Eve. I'm not Jewish but enjoyed the story thoroughly--it was an eye opener. Then there's always the oldies, PD James, again an excellent writer, who passed just last year. Sometimes we just don't have time and now have those i-something or other to entertain us but it's nothing like the power of reading.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I mentioned watching S. Korean TV series on my computer or TV if you have Wifi. Here's a great example--see if you don't become hooked too. It's free watching, sometimes sites are shut down but then pop up again meeting regulations, etc.

http://www.gooddrama.net/korean-drama/wonderful-mama-episode-1


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I fear the limiting phrase there is "good book".... Maybe the reason isn't so much the books' fault, but that I'm more content in my life now and don't need to 'escape' as much?


Books! Not an escape as much as a learning experience. I am a slow reader but keep one on my nightstand, and a pile on the floor waiting to be read. I find myself "into" a subject. It goes in cycles. I spent a summer in Tudor England with the Philippa Gregory series on Henry VIII wives. Then his "autobiography". Next came WWII with The Book Thief. Which led to Paris during the occupation. The Paris Architect and others. I lived in Paris and learned things the French kept quiet. Right now I am absorbed with Giverney and the restoration of Monet's gardens. And so it goes. I wonder what will capture my imagination next.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I listen to either an audiobook or I watch TV and listen to what they say. If something sounds exciting then I look up&#128515;


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

jodymorse151 said:


> Books! Not an escape as much as a learning experience. I am a slow reader but keep one on my nightstand, and a pile on the floor waiting to be read. I find myself "into" a subject. It goes in cycles. I spent a summer in Tudor England with the Philippa Gregory series on Henry VIII wives. Then his "autobiography". Next came WWII with The Book Thief. Which led to Paris during the occupation. The Paris Architect and others. I lived in Paris and learned things the French kept quiet. Right now I am absorbed with Giverney and the restoration of Monet's gardens. And so it goes. I wonder what will capture my imagination next.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sallie4 (Mar 26, 2015)

I pray!


----------



## sallie4 (Mar 26, 2015)

I pray!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have Overdrive for the library and have books to listen to while I knit or spin or other crafty things I do. Love my Overdrive!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

DH always has the TV on, so that's my background noise


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

TV, computer, all while I am knitting


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

makeitsew2750 said:


> I have Overdrive for the library. Love my Overdrive!


What's Overdrive?


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Overdrive is an application you can download and is used by libraries to let people with library cards to access books either to read or to listen to if available and also videos. You need to check with the libraries in your area that allow you to get a library card and see if they use Overdrive if they do then download the app and add the library to it and then you can use your card to sign in online and download books while you are at home or where you have wifi access. You can search titles and authors, put books on hold. You set how many days you can borrow the books (up to 21 days) and you have a certain amount of books you can check out at a time. When finished you can return them or they automatically return themselves so never an over due fine. If you need more info send me a PM.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I Listen to music, talk with people, watching television or videos(about knitting or crocheting - all those hints that are there!), helping knitters and crocheters with a problem, typing up my own pattern and/or editing it, (and knit or crochet while my husband drives!). Of course, not all of this is done at the same time.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

dkmoyer said:


> Watch TV, talk to friends in knitting group, listen to books of CD, and sometimes, read. I never go anywhere without knitting or crochet. If planning a long trip, that's the first thing I pack!


When I travel, that is my first packing also! I'd be lost without it!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

gigi 722 said:


> Usually I watch tv while knitting, sometimes it shows😱


I'll go along with this. I was watching a "murder-mystery" movie one night and as we got to the last ten or fifteen minutes of the movie, the suspense affected my knitting - it tightened up! This also happened during another movie, when I was crocheting. (I know - the butler did it, but I still had to ravel a few rows!)


----------



## knottsend (Mar 21, 2012)

No longer watching TV , complete blindness in one eye years ago , but facing eye disease with decreasing vision in the remaining eye.Looking for circular needles with bright color. I knit using LG needles and thick yarn. Taught myself knitting about 3 yrs ago , slow yes but love it.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I purchased a very cool yarn holder that's a sphere that opens and has a nylon strap that can go over shoulder. I use it when I'm walking around. (and yes, folks think I'm nuts, but I am, so...) I can't read a book and knit or crochet, but I do listen to TV, music, chat with folks (no lace, cabling or other complicated patterns while chatting) can do knitting or crocheting in car, bus, train, subway (sometimes), etc.... Only thing I can't do while in transit is counted cross stitch, needlepoint stuff.



Tashi said:


> Oh I love the visual you have created. Very original. I think you are clever to pull it off.
> Tashi


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

If the pattern is simple enough I watch DVD's while I knit. If not, and I've learned this the hard way, I turn the TV off so I can fully concentrate.


----------

